# Just released our debut album



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey everyone,

My band Old Stereo has just released its debut album entitled Crossed the Line. We've also put together a "making of" video with clips of all the tracks found on the EP.
http://youtu.be/w0U16cfJy5U

Have a listen, buy the album if you like what you hear. Like us on Facebook and let me know what you think.

https://itunes.apple.com/ca/album/crossed-the-line-ep/id580578288
http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/oldstereo

https://www.facebook.com/oldstereoband

www.oldstereo.ca

Cheers.
Shaun

-------


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Really diggin your band and the groove............good stuff!!


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

noman said:


> Really diggin your band and the groove............good stuff!!


Thank you sir!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats Shaun!

I already follow you guys on FB. 8)

Cool grooves for sure, sounds good!


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Sounds awesome!!! 

Really cool "making of" video too. If anything you have a lifetime of memories on film right there!! Good editing job.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

ThePass said:


> Sounds awesome!!!
> 
> Really cool "making of" video too. If anything you have a lifetime of memories on film right there!! Good editing job.


Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Sweet - just bought it off of itunes today!


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Macki said:


> Sweet - just bought it off of itunes today!


Thanks!
Let me know what you think.


----------



## ghynes (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds great! I will pick it up.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

ghynes said:


> Sounds great! I will pick it up.


Thanks! 
Would love to hear any feedback.


----------

